# Sir Roger Moore dies at 89 .



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sad News: 

Sir Roger Moore passed away at 89 on May 23th is just announced.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Heard on radio about 1/2 hour ago. The most interesting Bond actor for me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

From Ivanhoe to Bond - RIP Sir Roger.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

R.I.P. Roger Moore :angel:










007s

1. Sean Connery 2. Pierce Brosnan 3. Daniel Craig 4. Roger Moore 5. Timothy Dalton 6. George Lazenby.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear it. I remember him from Ivanhoe & Simon Templar days & I liked him. 
May he rest in peace. :tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

R.I.P. The only James Bond I have ever liked. All the others took the role way too seriously - except Pierce Brosnan - but he's not as funny as Roger Moore was.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Part of my youth.
Ivanhoe, The Saint, Bond.

Liked him much.

Rest In Peace, Sir Roger.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> From Ivanhoe to Bond - RIP Sir Roger.


He will always be The Saint, Simon Templer to me-the most urbane sophisticate.

RIP Roger Moore. You were terrific!!!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2017)

Not a great actor but I always liked to see him,a realy generous gentleman.May he rest in peace.

























Bassy boy.........


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Xaltotun said:


> R.I.P. The only James Bond I have ever liked. All the others took the role way too seriously - except Pierce Brosnan - but he's not as funny as Roger Moore was.


Totally agree. He was the coolest and funniest Bond.
I'm straight but if I've ever had a mancrush, it would be Roger Moore. Damn good looking fellow he was.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

RIP. My favourite Bond, and an excellent Saint - charming, witty, cosmopolitan, and likeable. And by all accounts a very decent human being; he was a UNICEF ambassador and did a lot of work for both children in developing countries and animal rights. A gentleman.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> RIP. My favourite Bond, and an excellent Saint - charming, witty, cosmopolitan, and likeable. And by all accounts a very decent human being; he was a UNICEF ambassador and did a lot of work for both children in developing countries and animal rights. A gentleman.


Yesterday watching the news filially made me understood your avatar....


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Yesterday watching the news filially made me understood your avatar....


Yes, my patron Saint.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

SimonTemplar said:


> Yes, my patron Saint.


Things were simpler then. Whe today could envison a 'film' 'hero' as being saintly pure or even use a word with religious connotations in such a way.

I love people who realise how fortunate they are. Blessed with a modicum of talent and good looks he realised how far he'd travelled with that. He gave back and unlike many who achieve success, seemed to enjoy everything it brought him

As far as I know, a life well lived. RIP Roger.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2017)

Yep, he was the Saint for me. I watched that religiously as a kid, 8 or 9 years old. But I'm amazed how many old programs I see him in.


----------

